# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Moteur de jeu Civilization 5

## Orellano83

Bonjour  tous.

C'est mon tout premier post, et je suis tout sauf un dveloppeur/graphiste donc un peu d'indulgence svp  ::): 

Voil l'objet de mon post: j'ai un projet de cration de jeu vido (a doit tre la 1re fois que vous entendez parler de a...). Les tapes de mcanique et gameplay sont faites et crites, j'en suis  la "modlisation" du jeu.

Quand je dis modlisation, il s'agit de mettre en action les concepts de jeu, ne serait-ce que par Excel et Powerpoint pour commencer.  ::mouarf:: 

Pour le moment pas de but commercial spcifique, juste le raliser serait une premire tape norme! Il s'agit d'un jeu de stratgie de grande inspiration Civilization. Dans l'optique de mon jeu, je voulais simplement savoir si on peut "utiliser" ou travailler  partir du moteur de jeu utilis dans Civilization 5? Il runit videmment toutes les conditions pour faire tourner le jeu sur lequel je suis.

Je travaille actuellement grce au SDK puis je fais des Fraps ingame pour modliser les animations. C'est dj norme! Je pose donc cette question en amont,  savoir si je passe le pas un jour du dveloppement, est-ce possible?

J'espre avoir t clair, et je vous remercie par avance de vos rponses:

----------


## MoDDiB

Oui tu vas pouvoir crer un mod  partir de civ 5 :
toute la documentation (officielle?) est ici :
http://kael.civfanatics.net/files/ModdersGuide.pdf
D'ici quelques mois tu devrais tre oprationnel  ::D:

----------


## yahiko

Je suis un grand fan de Civilization. J'espre donc que tu parviendras  donner jour  ton ide.  :;): 

Le lien mentionn prcdemment est la rfrence en la matire. Si tu parles anglais, je ne saurais trop te conseill de t'inscrire sur le forum civfanatics o tu trouveras des moddeurs confirms qui pourront t'aider dans ta dmarche.

En tout cas bon courage !  ::):

----------


## Orellano83

merci les gars, je n'avais pas vu vos rponses.

en fait je n'tais pas parti pour faire un mod, mais en y rflechissant moder le jeu avec un scnario propre et des vnements scripts a devrait pouvoir le faire aussi!

je vais me pencher dessus a va tre prenant!

----------


## el_slapper

Surtout que crr soi-mme un jeu de cet ampleur, sans tre dveloppeur, c'est un peu suicide. Faire un mod, c'est bien plus raliste - et a permet d'tre bien plus ambitieux.

----------

